# Craftsman LT 1000



## jfranz71 (Sep 17, 2011)

Need Help Bad!!! 

I own a Craftsman LT1000 and its about 12 years old. It has a strong engine, starts right up, cuts great and there are no other issues EXCEPT: when the tractor is running (being used) for about 30 minutes, all of the sudden I loose power. I am unable to make it up the slightest hill and reverse does not work. The engine keeps running strong. If and when I get back onto level ground, the tractor will have enough power to move and mow but once I hit a hill - power is lost again. This is what I have done thus far: Replaced the drive belt and deck belt, replaced the fuel filter, air filter and ignition coil. I don't know what to do next . Any sugggestions and assistanc would be great. Thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jfranz71 said:


> Need Help Bad!!!
> 
> I own a Craftsman LT1000 and its about 12 years old. It has a strong engine, starts right up, cuts great and there are no other issues EXCEPT: when the tractor is running (being used) for about 30 minutes, all of the sudden I loose power. I am unable to make it up the slightest hill and reverse does not work. The engine keeps running strong. If and when I get back onto level ground, the tractor will have enough power to move and mow but once I hit a hill - power is lost again. This is what I have done thus far: Replaced the drive belt and deck belt, replaced the fuel filter, air filter and ignition coil. I don't know what to do next . Any sugggestions and assistanc would be great. Thanks!



Welcome to the Forum!..jfranz71.. Is it a hydro, or 6 speed?


----------



## jfranz71 (Sep 17, 2011)

It is a Hydro-


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jfranz71 said:


> It is a Hydro-



It needs purging if you still have your manual it walks you through the purging process..


----------



## jfranz71 (Sep 17, 2011)

I do not have the manuel.... and suggestions. Are you able to walk me through it.... on a scale of 1 -10 / 10 being hard - how would you rate it.


----------



## jfranz71 (Sep 17, 2011)

found a manuel online - sounds realy easy- thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

...Directly from my manual..
1.Place tractor on level surface- with the engine off, and parking brake set.

2.Disengage transmission by placing freewheel control in disengaged position.

3.Sitting in the tractor seat, start engine.
After the engine is running, move throttle control to slow position .
Disengage parking brake. ! Caution at anytime during the next step There may be movement of the drive wheels.

4. Depress forward drive pedal to full forward position, and hold for 5 seconds, and release pedal. Depress reverse drive pedal to full reverse for 5 seconds, and release pedal. Repeat this process 3 times.

5.Shutoff engine, and set parking brake.

6.Engage transmission by placing freewheel control in engaged position.

7.Sitting in the tractor seat, start engine. After the engine is running, move throttle control to half speed. Disengage brake.

8. Drive tractor forwardfor approximately five feet then backwards for five feet. Repeat this process 3 times.

This is the complete purging process...


----------



## jfranz71 (Sep 17, 2011)

Tried the purging 3 x and no difference.... Any other suggestions????


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jfranz71 said:


> Tried the purging 3 x and no difference.... Any other suggestions????



Is all your belt routing correct?


----------

